# Sidewalk shovelers needed Awesome pay!



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Looking for a few good people to shovel sidewalks. The pay averages 20-27.00/hr We are in Erie Pa. PM me if interetsed. NO SLACKERS! MUST BE ABLE TO GET OUT OF BED AT 4AM AND GO TIL' THE JOBS ARE DONE! Equipment provided (except a jacket, warm gloves, a hat, socks.....the things YOU should already have!) Oh, must have own vehicle.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

thats some great pay

ill get out of bed at 4 Am, might take me a few days to get to your location xysport


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

sould be able to net some good labor with that pay......make sure you pay cash on walk shovelers though, or else you'll be turning in work comp claims in for bad backs, hernias, and hemroids.... just a thought, my roofers are bad enough.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah cash is king and it keeps everyone quiet


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

elite1msmith;582373 said:


> thats some great pay
> 
> ill get out of bed at 4 Am, might take me a few days to get to your location xysport


Chi-town is only 4ish hours away. Hell, you might even beat the guys who live in Erie,lol. I had some real winners last year. Two out of 7 guys started out great....then you know. I had to call them 3,4,5 times just to hear "oh sorry "dude" I cant", and that was at 20.00/hr I had a decent guy but he took 6 F'ING hours to do what I do in about 2hrs, YES 2HRS!!!! I just cant afford that crap. So HOPFULLY I canfind a few good guys at this price. I'm making zero dollars off them and thats the limit, so again hopefully.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Brian Young;582853 said:


> Chi-town is only 4ish hours away. Hell, you might even beat the guys who live in Erie,lol. I had some real winners last year. Two out of 7 guys started out great....then you know. I had to call them 3,4,5 times just to hear "oh sorry "dude" I cant", and that was at 20.00/hr I had a decent guy but he took 6 F'ING hours to do what I do in about 2hrs, YES 2HRS!!!! I just cant afford that crap. So HOPFULLY I canfind a few good guys at this price. I'm making zero dollars off them and thats the limit, so again hopefully.


Can't you cap them off? Say "It works out to about $27 an hour" Give them a set price. Thats what we did for my friends brother for a few winters. He said here this is what the condo assoc. pays for two walkways to each unit. Some days we would be done shoveling and drive up to NH to go snow boarding the same day. Amazing how much faster we could get them done when he handed up $200 each.

He would also say bring as many guys as you want or can and split it with them.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

scitown;583742 said:


> Can't you cap them off? Say "It works out to about $27 an hour" Give them a set price. Thats what we did for my friends brother for a few winters. He said here this is what the condo assoc. pays for two walkways to each unit. Some days we would be done shoveling and drive up to NH to go snow boarding the same day. Amazing how much faster we could get them done when he handed up $200 each.
> 
> He would also say bring as many guys as you want or can and split it with them.


Thats what I'm doing this year. Its more than fair to the guys who even moderatley work hard. It averages out to around 25-27 bucks an hour!!!!!! BTW still looking.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Brian Young;586232 said:


> Thats what I'm doing this year. Its more than fair to the guys who even moderatley work hard. It averages out to around 25-27 bucks an hour!!!!!! BTW still looking.


Its amazing how some of the guys step up and motivate some of the lazy guys when its a lump sum. Either that or the motivated guys find you more motivated guys for the next storm.


----------

